# Keynote présentation volumineuse



## Boulbernie (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour a tous
Je débute sur iPad et pour tout dire chez appel
J ai acheté keynote pensant créer des diaporama s afin de les envoyer pas mail. Hors même un diapo de dix photos représente plus de cent Mo impossible a envoyerar courrier.
Suis je bloquer ou existe il une astuce pour réduire a 5 Mo comme un diaporama powerpoint
Merci d avanc


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2011)

Tu es obligé de l'envoyer par courriel ?

Tu peux le récupérer directement à partir d'iTunes si c'est trop lourd.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2011)

Tu peux aussi baisser la résolution de tes photos (mes diaporamas KN font plus de 30 slides et largement moins de 100 Mo !)


----------

